# dos displays en contador con 74161



## dr_wagner (Oct 25, 2007)

quizas no sea este el subindice indicado pero bueno espero me entiendan es mi primera vez

mi problema es este arme un contador de 4 bits con una 74161, me quedo bien, le conecte un decodificador de 7 segmentos y despues un display, me queda bien, el asunto es que al llegar a nueve obviamente no pasa a diez, cuestionamos al maestro como conectar otro display que cuente de diez a quince y nos confundio mas, podrian ayudarme con esto? he visto displays qeu tienen dos digitos, no bsuco esta solucion, creo que hay que hacer un arreglo pero no entiendo como regresar el nueve a cero y de como hacer que el otro display pase de cero a uno 
gracias


----------



## ciri (Oct 25, 2007)

Te dejo el diagrama de un contador 0-99 que hice hace un tiempo.

fíjate que la salida de uno esta en la entrada del otro.

no es complicado.


----------



## clocko (Oct 25, 2007)

lo que quieres hacer es que el numero binario de 4 bits te lo cinvierta en decimal.

entonces en ves de un decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos, debes de diseñar un decodificador de binario de 4 bits a decimal, lo cual realmente seria muy extenso de diseñar pero puedes hacerlo con dos decodificadores bcd a 7 segmentos.

para ello debes de utilizar logica combinacional obteniendo a partir del numero de 4 bits que sale del contador(A,B,C,D)  dos numeros, uno de 4 bits(f, g, h ,i) para las unidades y otro de 1 bit("e") para las decenas. entonces la tabla de verdad te quedaria de la siguiente manera:


A B C D e f g h i
0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1
0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0
0 0 1 1 0 0 0 1 1
0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0
0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 1
0 1 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 
0 1 1 1 0 0 1 1 1
1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 
1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 
------------------------ hasta aqui llega el 9 y continua el 10
1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0
1 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 1 
1 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0
1 1 0 1 1 0 0 1 1
1 1 1 0 1 0 1 0 0
1 1 1 1 1 0 1 0 1


Donde las variables A, B, C, D son las que salen del contador (las que tu conectaste directamente al decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos y por eso no te salia correcto)  y las variables: e, f, g ,h ,i  son las variables que hay que calcular, entonces.

" e " es el bit que indicara las decenas y va conectado directo a un decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos.

f, g, h, i  son los 4 bits de las unidades y van conectados a otro decodificador bcd a 7 segmentos


----------



## dr_wagner (Oct 30, 2007)

muchisimas gracias, o sea el contador si me slio bien pero no sabia como conectar el otro display, muchisimas gracias de nuevo


----------



## ina85 (Oct 18, 2008)

hola...

no entendi muy bien la parte de: "para ello debes de utilizar logica combinacional obteniendo a partir del numero de 4 bits que sale del contador(A,B,C,D) dos numeros"

como puedo ontener de un numero de 4 bits, dos numeros?

yo estoy montando un contador de 4 bits con flipflop jk..solo me inetersa la parte de como observar la cuenta en los 2 displays..




agradeceria su pronta respuesta urgente

gracias y saludos ;-)


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Nov 22, 2008)

en el integrado 7447  bas a conectar la operacion (ab+ac) en el pin de A y B,C,D a tierra para que de este modo
display uno solo te marque 0 o 1 recuerda que en el integrado A es el menos significativo y D el mas.

y para el dos en el pin de A bas a conectar D en directo, en el pin de B vas a conectar A negada por C +
A C negda B, en el pin de C vas a conectar A neg. B+BC, y en el pin D vas a conectar A por Bneg. por C neg. para el segundo display recordando que este es otro integrado 7447 te mando la imagen del integrado para que lo cheques.
saludos espero que les sirva.


----------

